# Opinions and options for my 9 string guitar



## Mechina (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, first time posting here. A little info before I pose the question. I've been running my Agile 930 through my Peavey XXX fullstack for a few months but decided to run a Direct Input setup after playing around with a friends Line 6 Bogner head, the direct output sounded perfect through the front of the house. 

My question is: I've been looking into the line 6 hd500 and hd pro, and want to know which kind of power amp I should look into getting to power this cab.

titancabs.com » 4×12: TITAN 412BKU30

I will be using the direct output for the front of house, but need some stage volume, considering how unpredictable some venues monitor mixes are. 


Thanks in advance for any help. 


- Joe Tiberi


----------



## Winspear (Jan 15, 2013)

Question..If you're using a cab then I presume the POD wont have speaker simulation on. That means the direct output through monitors will sound absolutely awful. 
Unless there's a way around that which I don't know.

Sorry I don't know about poweramp choices, but 100w should be as much as you'll need...tube or not?


----------



## Mechina (Jan 16, 2013)

I was thinking of using the pod hd pro's balanced xlr output as the front of house send, and the unbalance trs out for the power amp/cab.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2013)

Indeed - but unless there is a way to enable cab sim for the FOH out and disable it for the cab out, one of the two is going to sound bad as you'll either be using no cab on the FOH (fizzy and grainy as hell), or two cabs on the cab (dull and muddy).
Look up the Line 6 Bogner head - I bet the DI out is applying some kind of cab emulation like the Blackstar heads with their 'emulated output'.


----------



## redstone (Jan 16, 2013)

You can also consider an axe-fx with a matrix PA.


----------



## Mechina (Jan 16, 2013)

The axe fx is out of my price range. Prett set on the line6 options.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 16, 2013)

As Ethereal mentioned, the HD500/Pro/Bean do not offer simultaneous cab simulation and non-cab simulation tones.....you could always invest in a couple of those Behringer DI boxes with the cab emulator or just go the Powere PA speaker route instead of using a guitar cab.


----------



## Mechina (Jan 16, 2013)

Think I may just look into a LINe 6 bogner head then. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Nemonic (Jan 18, 2013)

But wait. Let's assume that you would use dual amp option. You can run, for example, Dual Rectifier with Engl XXL cab and some stompboxes in the left chain, and you can run Dual rectifier preamp simulation in the right chain. Then just pan them 100% left (amp+cab+stomps) and 100% right (pre+stomps), then you use left output to FoH and right output to your poweramp and cab. Don't go off wandering.


----------



## Mechina (Jan 21, 2013)

Nemonic said:


> But wait. Let's assume that you would use dual amp option. You can run, for example, Dual Rectifier with Engl XXL cab and some stompboxes in the left chain, and you can run Dual rectifier preamp simulation in the right chain. Then just pan them 100% left (amp+cab+stomps) and 100% right (pre+stomps), then you use left output to FoH and right output to your poweramp and cab. Don't go off wandering.





Thanks for the details.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 26, 2013)

Nemonic said:


> But wait. Let's assume that you would use dual amp option. You can run, for example, Dual Rectifier with Engl XXL cab and some stompboxes in the left chain, and you can run Dual rectifier preamp simulation in the right chain. Then just pan them 100% left (amp+cab+stomps) and 100% right (pre+stomps), then you use left output to FoH and right output to your poweramp and cab. Don't go off wandering.



Assuming you're not using so many effects that you run out of processing power, that certainly ought to work.


----------



## Frankb7stringer (Jan 27, 2013)

A few options:
1. Run the preamp outs into a power amp like an art SLA2 or the like then into a cab. This is what I do. Sounds pretty damn good imo. I use it as my main sound. 

2. Run the same set up with your own monitors or one of those avatar monitor cabs built for guitar.

3. Run a preamp out into the effects loop return on the XXX (no need for power amp)


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 26, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> As Ethereal mentioned, the HD500/Pro/Bean do not offer simultaneous cab simulation and non-cab simulation tones.....you could always invest in a couple of those Behringer DI boxes with the cab emulator or just go the Powere PA speaker route instead of using a guitar cab.



Strange, I could do it with my old HD300 I'm sure...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 26, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Strange, I could do it with my old HD300 I'm sure...


 yeah...300/400 have this feature and the 500 doesn't....still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## XEN (Feb 26, 2013)

I run dual mono chains on my HD Pro. The 5150 iii is in the fx loop on one of the chains, and that chain's output feeds the amp fx return using the 4 cable method. The other chain is all POD models and its output goes to the powered portion of my cab. This lets me play mag and piezo through the same processor with completely different tones, but you could just as easily use the second chain's output to go to the house.
It works as long as you keep your chains simple. I also use an external noise reducer to avoid having to use POD effect blocks for it.


----------



## sage (Feb 27, 2013)

If you don't already own the cab (or would consider selling it), you should look into a powered monitor situation. If I was using a modeler the way you're planning on using one, that's the direction I'd take.


----------

